# elektro-magnete??



## volker pakutelli (6. August 2003)

hallo

ich kenn mich überhaupt nicht mit e-technik aus und weiß daher auch nicht, ob die fragestellung ins themengebiet passt - ich stell sie aber mal trotzdem

ich möchte "kleine objekte" über eine ebene fläche bewegen, möglichst "dezent" und un-aufwendig. als kind hat wohl jeder mal mit einem magneten unter dem tisch magnetische dinge über den tisch bewegt; kann ich also mein problem vielleicht mit einer anordung von elektromagneten unter besagter fläche lösen, die in bestimmter reihenfolge aktiviert und de-aktiviert werden, um das objekt von A nach B zu bewegen?? ist das technisch machbar? aufwendig? alternativen??


----------



## Thomas Lindner (6. August 2003)

Dies wäre tehnisch realierbar ( vergleiche Magnetschwebbahn ), jedoch wird je nach dem wie Du die Magneten ansteuer willst das ganze kompliziert oder nicht!

Was willst du von wo nach wo bewegen!

Gewicht, Fläche, Länge, etc.!


----------



## volker pakutelli (6. August 2003)

das ansteuern wäre in der tat insofern kompliziert, als dass ich die berechnungen, was von wo nach wo bewegt wrden soll/muss, per computer-algorithmus vornehmen lassen müsste... das fertige projekt bräuchte dann wohl ne steuerplatine mit cpu und so, aber so weit isses noch längst nicht und die betreffenden fragen würd ich dann auch in nem anderen forum posten  


gewichtsmäßig handelt es sich vielleicht um 10 gramm, vielleicht um 20, höchstens; die untergrundfläche sollte holz sein, aber kunststoff würde es erstmal auch tun; und länge wäre maximal 30, 40 zentimeter


----------



## Thomas Lindner (6. August 2003)

Dann würde ich Dir eine günstige digitale Schaltung mit PC Interface empfehlen oder eine SPS ( Speicher Programmierbare Steuerung ) mit der Du dann in Zeitinterfallen Magnete schalten und abschalten kannst!

Einfacher jedoch wer es vermutlich, wenn es den gewünschten Zweck auch erfüllt, den untersten Magneten auf einer festen "Wagen" zu montieren, der auf einer Art "Schiene" montiert wir , wobei der Wafgen per Schrittmotor angesteuert wird!


----------



## volker pakutelli (6. August 2003)

letzteres würde leider nicht funktionieren, da ich keine festen bahnen habe, auf denen ich die objekte bewegen kann - ich muss praktisch von nahezu jedem platz auf der oberfläche eine "verbindung" zu jedem anderen platz herstellen können


----------



## volker pakutelli (6. August 2003)

hast du dabei konkret ein bestimmtes pc interface vor augen (e fertige steckkarte), irgendwas multifunktionales, oder müsste ich da auch was basteln?


----------



## Thomas Lindner (6. August 2003)

...das ist davon abhängig vieviele Magnet du ansteuern willst/mußt.

Es gibt gute Steckkarten fertig konfiguriet bei http://www.elv.de oder http://www.conrad.de .

Solltest Du eine Menge anzusteuern haben würde evtl eine SPS , evtl die Siemens S5 oder 7 Simatic in Frage kommen...

Alles eine Frage dr genauen Aufgabe die Du beältigen willst und der Kosten die Du bereit bistb auszugeben, sowie der Ausfallsicherheit, die Du gewährleisten willst/mußt.

Ein ähnliches Projekt habe ich mal realisiert im Rahmen meiner Ausbildung. (jedoch Lastaufzüge, mit Endanschlängen, Wechseln, auf- und abwärts, gegenseitiges (mehrere) speeren, etc...


----------



## volker pakutelli (6. August 2003)

alles in allem müsste ich mindestens 320 einzelne magnete ansteuern. hättest du eine gute bezugsquelle für elektromagnete parat? auf was muss ich beim kauf der steuerkarte achten?


----------



## Thomas Lindner (6. August 2003)

320?

Da wirst Du Schwerigkeiten bekommen ein Steuerinterface *Karte* für den PC zu bekommen!

Magnete:

http://www.reichelt.de
http://www.elv.de
http://www.conrad.de


----------



## volker pakutelli (6. August 2003)

klar dass das nicht einfach werden würde  

alternativen zur karte? welche spezifikationen müssten die magnete erfüllen? betriebsspannung/größe/gewicht möglichst niedrig, da der ganze aufbau sehr kompakt sein soll...

gibt es vielleicht auch die möglichkeit, statt einzelner magnete sozusagen magnetbahnen zu verwenden? diese müsste ich natürlich auch punktuell ansteuern können, bräuchte aber nur sehr viel weniger, da würden mir etwa 20 oder 25 genügen, nur müsste ich halt wie gesagt an einem beliebigen punkt der bahn ein magnetfeld erzeugen. (ist das physikalisch überhaupt möglich?  )


----------



## volker pakutelli (6. August 2003)

also ich habe mich jetzt entschieden, das ganze per schrittmotoren zu lösen


----------

